# Getting adverts notifications in Android?



## ChrisC (Aug 3, 2011)

If you get notifications in your taskbar which are adverts. I highly recommend something called AirPush. Download it from the market and install it. It's free and will detect any air push programs the quietly install these air push notifications. I did it on mine and it turned out an app called Buddha quotes, was sending me air push spam advertising dating agencies.

Download it, and close the loophole. It's a fairly new thing, so some of you might not have had it happen yet, but better safe than sorry.

http://www.airpush.com/

http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/382925-spam-star-red-circle-middle.html


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

There's a thread on this page titled 'Android OS: list your killer apps' with 1,500 posts and 50,000 page views?


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh OK, sorry I thought it deserved a thread of it's own. Cos I think it's going to be a problamatic issue. But fair enough, mods can you merge this post to Android OS: list your killer apps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Eh? There are adverts on Android, on the phones themselves not in apps?


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 3, 2011)

No, there are notification ads now.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a feature that a few foolish developers included in their apps. Get rid of whatever shitty app uses this and they'll be gone forever.


----------



## grit (Aug 3, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of this before, as Editor says its some rogue app.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 4, 2011)

editor said:


> It's a feature that a few foolish developers included in their apps. Get rid of whatever shitty app uses this and they'll be gone forever.


 
Yep and if you download AirPush it will scan your apps and identify which apps are the culprit.


----------



## elbows (Aug 4, 2011)

If I were Google I would have banned this sort of thing, since there is a danger that it harms the image of the OS.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 4, 2011)

Here, Here!


----------



## grit (Aug 4, 2011)

elbows said:


> If I were Google I would have banned this sort of thing, since there is a danger that it harms the image of the OS.


 
That would mean banning applications being able to create notifications, which would be a disaster.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2011)

This has just started happening to me, will go downlaod now...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2011)

grit said:


> That would mean banning applications being able to create notifications, which would be a disaster.


 
It would mean removing apps which act as adware from the marketplace. That is the main issue for google and the android brand image.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2011)

elbows said:


> If I were Google I would have banned this sort of thing, since there is a danger that it harms the image of the OS.


I imagine they will, although it is a truly microscopic percentage of apps that indulge in this practice. I've downloaded hundreds of apps and never seen it.


----------



## grit (Aug 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It would mean removing apps which act as adware from the marketplace. That is the main issue for google and the android brand image.


 
The two are not related....

One is an api call the other is a QA issue.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2011)

Banning applications which do annoying shit is not the same as removing the basic ability for applications to do annoying shit. Obviously it wouldn't work for things downloaded by other methods, but it boosts both Google and Android if people think "apps from the official marketplace are checked for adware and stuff and are trustworthy".


----------



## grit (Aug 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Banning applications which do annoying shit is not the same as removing the basic ability for applications to do annoying shit.



Right so we agree, they are not related!


FridgeMagnet said:


> Obviously it wouldn't work for things downloaded by other methods, but it boosts both Google and Android if people think "apps from the official marketplace are checked for adware and stuff and are trustworthy".


 
Then people will start moaning that google rejected your ap a la Apple, you cant win.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2011)

It's not been a negative commercial issue for Apple, in practice - there has been whinging by devs, and some really crap behaviour by Apple, but everything seems a lot more streamlined now, and the guarantee for the consumer that you will get an app which works and doesn't spam you or crash your shit is paramount.

What it has been is _expensive_. It costs a load of money to vet apps and test that they work etc, you need real trained testers to do that, and you need enough of them that apps can get approved. It's possible to do this but even Apple doesn't make much of a profit out of their App Store - Google would not make as much IMO, it appears that people are less willing to pay for stuff on Android but you still have to vet all the free ones. Moreover, it's even more work to test that Android apps won't cause issues, as they're not so heavily sandboxed by default and can by the nature of the OS cause more trouble.


----------



## grit (Aug 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not been a negative commercial issue for Apple, in practice - there has been whinging by devs, and some really crap behaviour by Apple, but everything seems a lot more streamlined now, and the guarantee for the consumer that you will get an app which works and doesn't spam you or crash your shit is paramount.
> 
> What it has been is _expensive_. It costs a load of money to vet apps and test that they work etc, you need real trained testers to do that, and you need enough of them that apps can get approved. It's possible to do this but even Apple doesn't make much of a profit out of their App Store - Google would not make as much IMO, it appears that people are less willing to pay for stuff on Android but you still have to vet all the free ones. Moreover, it's even more work to test that Android apps won't cause issues, as they're not so heavily sandboxed by default and can by the nature of the OS cause more trouble.


 
The bigger issue (which in practice makes that approach impossible) is the amount of devices testing would be required against. Apple really only has about 5 or so devices compared to the literally hundreds Google have.


----------

